# Three Things To Think About......



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

1. COWS
2. THE CONSTITUTION
3. THE TEN COMMANDMENTS

COWS
Is it just me, or does anyone else find it amazing that our government can
track a cow born in Canada almost three years ago, right to the stall where
she sleeps in the state of Washington and track her calves to their stalls?
But they are unable to locate 11 million illegal aliens wandering around our
country. Maybe we should give them all a cow.

THE CONSTITUTION
They keep talking about drafting a Constitution for Iraq. Why don't we just
give them ours? It was written by a lot of really smart guys, it's worked for
over 200 years and we're not using it anymore.

TEN COMMANDMENTS
The real reason that we can't have the Ten Commandments in a courthouse
...you cannot post "Thou Shalt Not Steal," "Thou Shalt Not Commit Adultery"
and "Thou Shall Not Lie" in a building full of lawyers, judges and politicians
-- it creates a hostile work environment.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

With age, comes wisdom.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't know. I heard a sermon from a 94 year old preacher last Friday who said that getting old didn't necessarily make you all that much wiser. However, his message contradicted his statement.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

My 91 y.o. father in law who is a retired (OK, semi retired) preacher always has great advice. Never trust the judgment of anyone younger than 50.

John


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> My 91 y.o. father in law who is a retired (OK, semi retired) preacher always has great advice. Never trust the judgment of anyone younger than 50.
> 
> John


I'm glad I'm 52.  :sure:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Bogy said:


> I'm glad I'm 52.  :sure:


I figured you, Nick, Richard, and I were all safe.  Three out of four of us are so old we forget what it was like to be young.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I remember, I remember! :grin:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> I remember, I remember! :grin:


You just can't do anything about it. :lol:
Neither can I.  
BTW, did I mention I was going in for surgery on July 5. It's my vacation kickoff. :nono2: My last surgery left a plate and four screws in my leg, and I'm having them taken out. Shouldn't be a big deal, but I will have to be carefull for a month or so, and wear a brace until the holes are filled in. I'm planning to do as much of nothing as possible during my vacation, so it seems like a perfect time.  Then when the holes are all filled in and my leg is nice and strong, I will be ready for my upcoming Total Knee Replacement. Upcoming in about 10 years. :grin:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

YIKES!! :eek2:

Umm... you have fun with that! :grin:



JM Anthony said:


> I figured you, Nick, Richard, and I were all safe.  Three out of four of us are so old we forget what it was like to be young.


Richard will never get old, he'll always be the same age!  We'll all be DEAD by the time _HE_ gives up and gets old! :lol:  :icon_cry:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> ...Richard will never get old, he'll always be the same age!  We'll all be DEAD by the time _HE_ gives up and gets old! :lol:  :icon_cry:


Hmmm...must be all that _home_ cooking! :sure:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Old who is old(At least they cant get me again once in battle is enough)

..."Thou Shalt Not Commit Adultery"
I forgot what is it like to commit adultrey, well only the young.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Hmmm...must be all that _home_ cooking! :sure:


Its all the preservatives in the stuff he eats.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow. Here I am taking some time to catch up on the Laughter forum only to find out that I was the topic of the day. :lol: Then again, maybe I'm not catching up, but actually reading this for the second (or 3rd or 4th or .... time) without remembering I read it before.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

You're welcome! :grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thank you. I think.


----------

